
Kinto: a lightweight JSON storage service with sync and sharing - gragas
http://kinto.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html
======
kseistrup
Please see the thread at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10994736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10994736)

